# Can you guys review my projects on blog or whatever, i dont wont fame but ii wont exp



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*hEXEN *FROM MONTREAL,QC,CANADA,, IS A DUO OF DUB DOOM EXPERIMENTALISTS ME AND BUDDY jOOE

*
USINE 451* IS MY FREEFORM NOISE-EXPERIMENTAL AVANT-GARDE BAND
*
BLOODMONEY* ''AYAHUASCA'' E.P IS A MIX OF gORE(NETHERLAND), GODFLESH, AND NOISE-ROCK/NOISE METALL ONE MAN BAND

Sorry for writing in caps lock i dont see well(mr.magoo syndrome', but anyone i wont people on bandcamps or talk classicaal to review my project please do so good people of TC lore, i wont decent shakespearian or Jame Joyce, intellectual mensa menber erudited in letters to show people my chromatism or noise, orchastrated noise to people, show me exposure please , my project are not yet downloadable but free if streaming, for you guys, please enjoy it or hate it :lol:

Any review is good , bad or good, talk wrong talk wright but talk about it(you know the motto).Anyway i owont my stuff to be advertized to japanese, first, since they re-discover re-invented noise as a genra, noise is to japanese what jazz is to black peoples , you understand this, and i wont a following in: Belgium, israel, england, germany cool country or muslim arab worldd ect outhere interrest in my music. not for solld but like ii said free of streaming..


----------

